# Shelbyville, KY A.S. - Female - LH? - B.B.



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12279234


B.B. 




























Keeshond, Shepherd [Mix] (Not sure they have this right?)
Medium Adult Female Dog 
Shelby County Animal Shelter, Shelbyville, KY

Shelby County Animal Shelter
Shelbyville, KY
502-633-0009 
[email protected] 

"Dear friends in rescue,

I talked to James (ACO) yesterday and he said there are FOUR pages of animals on Petfinder. I’ve never seen it like that. The cats are out of control, as well as the dogs. I’m begging for their lives. James is always up front about temperament and such, so you know what you are getting. He loves these animals as they were his own, so I don’t want him to have to make THAT terrible decision.

As always, I am willing to set up transport if you are able to pull anyone. If you are breed specific or unable to pull, any cross posting and forwarding would be much appreciated by everyone (especially the animals in need).

The contact info is:

WEBSITE: http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearc...sort=&preview=1

EMAIL: [email protected]

PHONE: 502-633-0009

Molly A. Kendall
[email protected]
Transport Coordinator for those in need!
Please spay and neuter your animals!
Don't buy while shelter dogs die...
Visit all the needy animals on http://www.petfinder.com

*National statistics: 
Only 1 out of 10 dogs born ever get a home. Only 1 out of 12 cats born ever find a home. 800 dogs & cats are KILLED each HOUR in the U.S, because there are not enough homes for them. 
Saving one animal will not change the world, but it will change the world for that one animal.* "

<span style="color: #FF0000">This is truly a great shelter to work with!!!!</span>


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

what a beauty!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

James IS great to work with, he cares alot about these animals. We adopted Jesse from this shelter earlier this year and everything went very smooth. 

This girl is beautiful.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What a STUNNING dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

bump...


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

How could anyone not fall in love with her? She has the sweetest face.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: brtHow could anyone not fall in love with her? She has the sweetest face.


Ditto.







Another beautiful girl to steal your heart. BUMP!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a tad bit more information about B.B.

James - the ACO says:

"She is a great dog. We have seen no aggression from her toward any other dogs or people. She is a little on the shy side but very loving. We would be happy to test her with cats if needed too".


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Darcy,
I wish I had room. She is just Stunning !!!!

Sounds like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Bumping this pretty girl back up!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Back up you go my pretty - BUMP!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

If a reputable rescue is interested in her, I have a contact in Frankfort, KY which is very close to Shelbyville. I am sure she would be happy to help with pull and transport.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for the pretty girl!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Bump - Any News?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

This girl is so pretty.
No takers for this LH sweetie!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The Petfinder page say Pending Adopt so maybe she is saved.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

still says pending adopt.


----------

